# Round over bit. On 1.5mm & 3mm Wood. Possible?



## mouchmouch (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

first time poster, long time reader. 

I have a 1.5mm Walnut piece that I would like to round over the edges of. 
I can use my orbital sander or sand it by hand. Trouble is because I will most likely be making many pieces of 12cm x 6cm I was wondering if there is a bit small enough to provide a nice round over effect?

Is this something that wouldn't be recommended on the router?

Also I have a 3mm piece of ply & 3mm perspex. Is there a round over bit that I could use to round over all the edges, back and front to get a sort of semi-circle kind of feeling when you run your hand along the edges?

Appreciate the tips.

Many thanks
Charles


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This bit will give you the roundover on the 3mm material and accurately set for height will probably give a passable roundover on the 1.5mm material. The bearing wouldn't come into play so can be ignored. The fence and bit heights are the required adjustments. I don't know what experience or available tools you have because you failed to complete your profile, with this information I'm sure that many possibilities will be forthcoming from our very large membership, especially if we have a first name to address you by. This really is a friendly forum.

Bullnose Router BIT R 1 8" C3 Carbide Tipped 1 2" Shank Yonico 13113 | eBay


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

This sounds like something that is better suited to a Dremel router setup.

Amazon.com: dremmel router


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

How about "kissing" the edge with a chamfer bit?


----------

